# Looking to pick up a 07 Suzuki Eiger 400 Quad Runner. Anyone use one? Need some input



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Local dealer near me has this quad for sale with a 54" moose plow and warn RT25 winch for $4k. How are they when it comes to plowing? Im sure plowing anything under a foot wouldn't be a problem but I am wonder how it will handle over a foot of wet snow/ice.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Also how are they in the off season when it comes to mud? The tires on now are half worn down so they will need to be replaced if I buy it.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we run a few of these machines, and I have one personally. what i've heard from the operators is that compared to the polaris machines we have, these are easier to turn, and handle better, but the polaris is better once the snow starts piling up. The suzuki also has less ground clearance with the plow on, so we have had more snapped winches cables on the suzuki over the polaris. As for my personal one I have very limited winter use on mine, normally it sits at my cottage with the plow on, and by the time I get up there, the snow is too deep to use it anyway.....

as for offroad in the off season, i've never gotten mine stuck......i've pulled out a neighbors ford expedition that was buried in a snow bank, as well as a different neighbors tractor that was buried in a swamp (the warn winch is awesome)


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 2006 Polaris sportsman 450 with plow and winch that I am trying to sell asking $3500 let me know if you are interested


----------

